# Happy Birthday Maidrite!



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2014)

_*Have a fantastic day, James!*_


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2014)

Have an awesome and orange cake filled day my dear friend. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Hoot (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday 

Josie


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2014)

lol, andy. apropros red and big.

just like ol' maidrite, like his heart.

happy birthday, old friend. may we cross paths again soon.

unless i see you a'comin'


----------

